# Dell Vostro 3550 empfehlenswert?



## T4nk (22. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich bin im Moment auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für relativ anspruchslose Aufgaben (Office, Surfen, Filme etc.).

Mir gefällt das Dell Vostro 3550 (15") ganz gut:

Intel Core i3 2310
3GB RAM
320 GB HDD
keine dedizierte Grafikkarte, nur die des i3
Preis: 527,- (inkl. MwSt, Versand)

Link: Der Dell Online-Shop: Stellen Sie Ihr eigenes System zusammen

Was sagt ihr dazu? Hat jemand gute/schlechte Erfahrungen mit Dell Notebooks? Wie steht es um die Verarbeitung?

Und was sagt ihr bzgl. der Leistung des i3? Ist der für anspruchslose Aufgaben überdimensioniert - würde etwa schon ein E350 von AMD reichen?
Ich möchte halt nur das nötigste an Geld ausgeben, aber auch kein zu "billiges" NB, dass dann sehr schlecht verarbeitet ist etc.


----------



## rabe08 (22. Mai 2011)

Für 550€ kriegst Du schon 16", 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD und i5. Ich suche gerade ein Notebook für meinen Vater, daher bin ich ganz gut im Thema. DELL ist nie so richtig günstig für Privatkunden. Ich schau immer bei Notebooksbilliger und der Geizhals-Übersicht, die auch im Kopf der PCGH-Seite verlinkt ist ("Preisvergleich"). Da ich Notebooks eigentlich immer für 5 Jahre kaufe, würde ich bei der Leistungsfähigkeit nicht zu tief stapeln, das rächt sich nach 2-3 Jahren.


----------



## T4nk (22. Mai 2011)

Hmm, genau dass is die Frage. Aber mir is halt auch die Verarbeitung und so wichtig. Weil ich glaube nicht, dass die Anforderungen bei Office/Surfen dermaßen steigen werden.

Aber ist hier ansonsten keiner der allgemein was zu Dell Notebooks sagen kann? Direkt im Laden kann man sie ja leider nicht begutachten...

Edit: Hab ich vergessen zu sagen: das Display soll matt sein - dann finde ich nämlich nichts vergleichbares für <=550Euro im Preisvergleich.

@rabe08: Ist der Unterschied zw. i3 2 und i5 2 denn so groß? Hab iwo gelesen, dass nur der Turbo-Modus und halt 200MHz (bei i3 2310 auf i5 2410) unterschiedlich sind.


----------



## ile (23. Mai 2011)

Ich habe exakt das 15" Vostro 3550 vor drei Wochen gekauft: Ich zitiert mich aus dem anderen Thread mal selbst:



			
				ile schrieb:
			
		

> Eine sehr gute Wahl ist das neue Dell Vostro (35x0-Reihe). USB3, Moderne Sandy Bridge Prozzis mit HD3000 (Konfigurationen auch mit dedizierter Radeon erhältlich.), Finger-Print-Reader,  großes Touchpad, vergleichsweise geringes Gewicht, ggf. mit beleuchteter Tastatur, mattes Display  und in günstigster Ausführung bereits ab unter 600 Euro zu haben. Hab es mir selbst vor 3 Wochen zugelegt (in 15,6 Zoll mit i3, 4 GB RAM und beleuchteter Tastatur, wie gesagt: Es gibt zig verschiedene Ausführungen) und bin sehr zufrieden: Die Festplatte ist relativ leise, der Lüfter geht nur unter längerer Last an, die Ausstattung überzeugt total und das P/L-Verhältnis ist sehr gut. Über die Tatsache, dass das Display farblich und blickwinkelmäßig nur durchschnittlich ist und die Consumer-Auflösung von 1366*768 hat und dass die Stabilität des Deckels keine Rekordwerte aufstellt, kann ich bei diesem Preis sehr gut verschmerzen. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht, das Vostro stellt fur mich derzeit klar die beste Wahl dar, zumal die Auswahl an Notebooks mit mattem Display, SB und USB3 arg klein  ist. Lediglich Lenovo hat eine ernsthafte Alternative parat, die aber mal gleich mind. 1400€ verschlingt und auch nicht perfekt ist.


----------



## T4nk (23. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, vielen Dank.

Ich denke, ich werd es mir dann holen.

@ile: Du benutzt nicht zufällig Linux auf deinem Vostro?  Wenn ja: hattest du irgendwelche Probleme damit?


----------



## ile (23. Mai 2011)

Nein, ich nutze das standardmäßig installierte Win7 Professional.


----------

